# Yoshi's big day....



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi got neutered today....and they were also pulling out one of his baby fangs because he hasn't lost it and the adult one is growing in right next to it.

I get so worried about these routine things....I just hate the idea of putting an animal under.

But anyways, I just called to check in on him and they said he's doing great and I can bring him home in a few hours. 

Oh, and he's now a little over 6lbs....I imagine he'll be 10-12lbs full grown, so he's getting there.

I can't wait to see my little man!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

when yeti was taken care of, I came home to find him bouncing up and down the halls as normal, had to ask my wife "are you sure they did it" hope yoshi does as well, keep taking lots of pics this time goes so fast..


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad to hear Yeti did so well.....I certainly hope Yoshi does too! Also hope his little mouth doesn't hurt from the tooth being pulled. Poor thing.

I took a picture of his double fang yesterday. Maybe I'll post it.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's the pic of the fangs. Notice the 2 on the bottom:










The vet said that some kittens retain their baby teeth. I guess this one showed no signs of falling out, so she suggested they pull it while he was under.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...little guy is having a lot of work done. He should be fine...don't worry so much 

Keep us posted!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

his mouth might be tender for a bit, but he most likely was feeling pressure from not enough space in there, and the relief from that will offset the tooth removal..


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

The poor guy! He'll be fine though


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

tghsmith said:


> his mouth might be tender for a bit, but he most likely was feeling pressure from not enough space in there, and the relief from that will offset the tooth removal..



That's true. It can't feel good when 2 teeth are in the same socket or whatever.

It was kinda funny....when the vet looked in his mouth this morning to see what was going on, the fangs were covered in something orange. I then realized that it was a thread from his dog toy that he's been playing with! He played with it before we left the house and some thread must have gotten ripped off and stuck between the 2 teeth.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi is back home now.....

What does he do as soon as I let him out of his carrier? Goes into the pantry, grabs his Da Mouse toy, carries it in his mouth, across the entire house, into his room, and proceeds to play with it!




























Now we're worried that he's gonna hurt himself. He's obviously still drugged up because he has walked into walls a couple times. We took away all his furniture, but he's still doing crazy things like jumping on the counters, etc. 

So I guess we'll keep a very close watch on him and keep him confined to his room for most of the night....at least until he settles down a bit.

Oh yeah, and he ate wet food as soon as we got home (only gave him a little).....and the few pieces of dry I put out. I'll probably continue to feed him several little meals for the rest of the day/night.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Neutering is way less invasive than spaying, so you really don't need to keep him confined or give him small meals. All three of my boys (Star, Lucky, and my Bridge boy, Smokey) were fine within hours of coming home from their neuters. Star and Lucky were young kittens (4 or 5 months) and Smokey was an older kitten (9 months). All three were eating and playing normally the same day.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshi looks great in his at home pictures.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome home, pretty boy! I'm glad he's home safe and sound!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

He's so beautiful, and i absolutely love his coat  It looks like you have so many play toys and fun things for him, lucky boy! I'm so glad he's healthy and happy after the neutering


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

> What does he do as soon as I let him out of his carrier? Goes into the pantry, grabs his Da Mouse toy, carries it in his mouth, across the entire house, into his room, and proceeds to play with it!


"Somethings going to have to pay for what's just been done to me."


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats on getting him neutered. =D He looks so happy!

Did you get him from a breeder or shelter?


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Did you get him from a breeder or shelter?


Breeder. After losing Sumo, I wanted another Siamese, but I also wanted a kitten to raise.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

So glad he came through so well. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. He's still non-stop playful tonight....ever since I brought him home from the vet over 5 hours ago. I knew this little guy was a ball of energy, but seriously.....

I'm not complaining....I'm glad he's doing so well. But I'm still nervous he'll hurt himself! 
I'm working from home tomorrow to keep an eye on him. Obsessive mother much??? This is why I should never have kids.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Neutering is way less invasive than spaying, so you really don't need to keep him confined or give him small meals. All three of my boys (Star, Lucky, and my Bridge boy, Smokey) were fine within hours of coming home from their neuters. Star and Lucky were young kittens (4 or 5 months) and Smokey was an older kitten (9 months). All three were eating and playing normally the same day.


That is good to know. But this guy plays so hard normally (to the point where he almost knocks himself out), so add drugs and sutures to the mix and I won't let him out of my sight. :shock:


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Well if he's still a bit woozy, you don't want him trying to hurt himself by falling or running into something. I don't blame you for being cautious!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

handome guy. Look athe way those muscles stand out.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

He is an extremely handsome baby.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

glad to see he is doing great..


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

jusjim said:


> handome guy. Look athe way those muscles stand out.


Yeah, he's pretty ripped. :cool


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Now Yoshi insists to lick his private area....which obviously he is NOT supposed to do.

So I'm working from home today, to watch him. I drop everything, run up to Petsmart, get one of those e collars (aka lampshades). Bring home, struggle with Yoshi to put it on.
He immediately runs away, runs into the walls, runs into chairs, tries to jump in the bay window but misses. I gave him some time, but then decided it was not worth the risk of him hurting himself because of the **** collar.

I took it off, he got his way. And of course now he's being a good boy, sleeping on me as I try to work with my computer and kitten on my lap. 

We'll see how long this lasts.....


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Did you get a regular e-collar? If so, then try the inflatable e-collars. They're better. It's not as confining as the regular ones. We bought one for Li'l Smokie (now known as MoMo) because we thought she was going to lick her stitches after her spay last month. She licked them once and never licked them again.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Did you get a regular e-collar? If so, then try the inflatable e-collars. They're better. It's not as confining as the regular ones. We bought one for Li'l Smokie (now known as MoMo) because we thought she was going to lick her stitches after her spay last month. She licked them once and never licked them again.


Poop. I saw those inflatable ones, but was unsure of how they'd work. I decided on the regular one because they are fully adjustable (ie would fit a kitten) and "thought" it would get the job done. Little did I know that Yoshi wouldn't put up with it.

Oh well.....I'll see how he does when he wakes up from his nap. He's having dreams right now (probably of the collar!).


----------

